# Senior Parody of "Happy" (Pharrell Williams)



## applecruncher (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't think I'll ever tire of hearing that song, it makes me HAPPY, and I immediately start to move and sing along...yes, my husband puts up with it and doesn't kick me out. :love_heart:


----------



## Lara (Aug 27, 2015)

I love love love "The Piano Guys" especially when they 
play for their "favorite audience"…some very happy seniors:


----------



## Linda (Aug 28, 2015)

That was nice!


----------

